# PlayStation 2 emulator PCSX2 gets updated to version 1.6.0



## 64bitmodels (May 8, 2020)

if only my pc could run it


----------



## x65943 (May 8, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> if only my pc could run it


You got a weird operating system or just a really old PC? 

It's a very old emulator


----------



## 64bitmodels (May 8, 2020)

x65943 said:


> You got a weird operating system or just a really old PC?
> 
> It's a very old emulator


new laptop, crappy specs


----------



## Goku1992A (May 8, 2020)

I love this emulator because I can preserve my PS2 for much longer... also the games play in HD once you mess with the settings. It's such a pain to use Winhip and connect the IDE adapter to the IDE HDD this is much better I havent really dabbled in playing the games via SMB


----------



## x65943 (May 8, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> new laptop, crappy specs


If it's newish and has a processor made by Intel in the last few years, you should be golden


----------



## 64bitmodels (May 8, 2020)

x65943 said:


> If it's newish and has a processor made by Intel in the last few years, you should be golden


Dude it's intel hd and a 1.04 4 core ghz cpu, this thing aint runnin ps2 anytime soon


----------



## TunaKetchup (May 8, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> Dude it's intel hd and a 1.04 4 core ghz cpu, this thing aint runnin ps2 anytime soon



DUDE


----------



## 64bitmodels (May 8, 2020)

TunaKetchup said:


> DUDE


yeah i know it's weak


----------



## Goku1992A (May 8, 2020)

@64bitmodels I highly recommend a Dell G3 I had bought mines last year when it was on sale for $600. I'm not the greatest PC expert in the world or build PC's but I do know that model can play this current gen graphics in 4K (like a Xbox One X) and I tested all the emulators (PS2/Wii/Wii U/ PS3) and they work well. If you have the $$$ I highly recommend


----------



## 64bitmodels (May 8, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> @64bitmodels I highly recommend a Dell G3 I had bought mines last year when it was on sale for $600. I'm not the greatest PC expert in the world or build PC's but I do know that model can play this current gen graphics in 4K (like a Xbox One X) and I tested all the emulators (PS2/Wii/Wii U/ PS3) and they work well. If you have the $$$ I highly recommend


Maybe on black friday


----------



## E1ite007 (May 8, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> @64bitmodels I highly recommend a Dell G3 I had bought mines last year when it was on sale for $600. I'm not the greatest PC expert in the world or build PC's but I do know that model can play this current gen graphics in 4K (like a Xbox One X) and I tested all the emulators (PS2/Wii/Wii U/ PS3) and they work well. If you have the $$$ I highly recommend


Eh, not exactly, The GPU is the lowest end from NVIDIA in late 2016, and the CPU is from the middle tier of the 8th gen of i5 processors. The RAM is kind of in the middle of PC specs, it's not the recommended amount in latest games anymore, but since a pretty short time. For ex: Red Dead Redemption 2 isn't going to run in 4K at Medium settings in solid 30 FPS, but it can play it on Low settings at 1080p at 80 FPS. But I mean, even for my PC (that I'm complainin' as if I have the best PC specs on the world in my desktop) it could be an upgrade.
I see that you have this laptop, and for the price it's pretty good, but it's not any console killer neither slepper PC on a budget.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 8, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> Dude it's intel hd and a 1.04 4 core ghz cpu, this thing aint runnin ps2 anytime soon


If it's any kind of modern CPU made in the last 4 years, it's definitely possible PCSX2 will run just fine. Modern CPUs have great single threaded performance, even at low clock speeds they can sometimes match older high end CPUs. And Intel's integrated graphics have gotten quite useable, even with their low spec CPUs. Especially for something like PCSX2, which doesn't require much GPU power to begin with. 

What CPU exactly do you have?


----------



## 64bitmodels (May 8, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> If it's any kind of modern CPU made in the last 4 years, it's definitely possible PCSX2 will run just fine. Modern CPUs have great single threaded performance, even at low clock speeds they can sometimes match older high end CPUs. And Intel's integrated graphics have gotten quite useable, even with their low spec CPUs. Especially for something like PCSX2, which doesn't require much GPU power to begin with.
> 
> What CPU exactly do you have?


Processor    Intel(R) Atom(TM) x5-E8000  CPU @ 1.04GHz, 1041 Mhz, 4 Core(s), 4 Logical Processor(s)


----------



## Tomobobo (May 8, 2020)

Dang I thought it might finally fix black sky in burnout 3 cause this has been an issue forever but no.


----------



## Goku1992A (May 8, 2020)

E1ite007 said:


> Eh, not exactly, The GPU is the lowest end from NVIDIA in late 2016, and the CPU is from the middle tier of the 8th gen of i5 processors. The RAM is kind of in the middle of PC specs, it's not the recommended amount in latest games anymore, but since a pretty short time. For ex: Red Dead Redemption 2 isn't going to run in 4K at Medium settings in solid 30 FPS, but it can play it on Low settings at 1080p at 80 FPS. But I mean, even for my PC (that I'm complainin' as if I have the best PC specs on the world in my desktop) it could be an upgrade.
> I see that you have this laptop, and for the price it's pretty good, but it's not any console killer neither slepper PC on a budget.



Well for me the price I paid for it was pretty good. All the current gen games I can play with no problem I compared it with my PS4 and my Xbox One S. But then again I don't have a 4K TV so I never tested the (4K) but you are right it does struggle when I try to play in high settings I noticed that so I keep them in medium.  I do wish I held out in buying a better version but then again I don't wanna spend $1000 on a laptop. I'm confident it can play this gen fine but as for next gen it won't be playing those games.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (May 8, 2020)

Took them long enough. Let me guess, every game still needs a look up to the PCSX2 Wiki to get it to run correctly?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Tomobobo said:


> Dang I thought it might finally fix black sky in burnout 3 cause this has been an issue forever but no.


----------



## Pikm (May 8, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> new laptop, crappy specs


Research before you buy something. Lenovo makes a $350 laptop with a 2.0+Ghz Ryzen processor, which could easily run PCSX2.


----------



## elrayo (May 8, 2020)

I wonder if this new version is gonna run Black better


----------



## x65943 (May 8, 2020)

Honestly guys, since this version is just a culmination of 4 years of betas - unless you have been using the last official build, you should notice almost no difference between this and the betas you have been using


----------



## Jayro (May 8, 2020)

Any chance we'll get vulkan support and a performance patch?


----------



## eriol33 (May 8, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> if only my pc could run it


pcsx2 runs well on my old laptop which used intel i7 3xxx


----------



## Deleted User (May 8, 2020)

they skipped 1.5.0 because it was in development for so long? lmao

now if only they were to make it a good emulator.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 8, 2020)

Jayro said:


> Any chance we'll get vulkan support and a performance patch?


In terms of performance, PCSX2 has basically reached the pinnacle of optimization for the work the emulator is doing, you're likely not going to see some big huge improvements in speed from a coding standpoint (not without substantial hacky methods, anyways, which no one on the official PCSX2 will do at this point) any time soon, if at all. This is because the PS2's hardware is really difficult to emulate and it's not super efficient, there's only some much you can do before you're going to simply need a half decent CPU for good speeds. 

In regards to Vulkan, it's being worked on. I believe I read in an AMA last year or so that they were only just really getting into working on Vulkan, so it may be a while yet before it appears in any daily build or anything, and longer yet before it'll be recommended. For now, OpenGL will always be recommended since it's more accurate than any of the DX versions at the moment (though it can be slower than DX, depending on the game).


----------



## Zense (May 8, 2020)

I wonder when we'll start seeing high cycle accuracy or fpga ps2 emulators.

Pcsx2 is decent though and has some neat tricks.


----------



## Shahaan (May 8, 2020)

Tomobobo said:


> Dang I thought it might finally fix black sky in burnout 3 cause this has been an issue forever but no.



Its a bit tedious but you have to use a hotkey (forgot which one it was) to switch to a software renderer to load into a stage, once its done loading you can start it and switch back to the hardware renderer with no black sky, you can even restart it. Just needs to be that initial load


----------



## MushGuy (May 8, 2020)

Jayro said:


> Any chance we'll get vulkan support and a performance patch?


Don't forget support for x64 so that it can finally get a Retroarch core.


----------



## HideoKojima (May 8, 2020)

I never had a ps2 I played metal gear 3 on this was good except it was a bit slow and when make it fast cutscenes will be super fast haha


----------



## shango46 (May 8, 2020)

All I want to know is.... Can it play BurnOut 3 without graphic errors yet? If so I will give it another go.


----------



## 64bitmodels (May 8, 2020)

MushGuy said:


> Don't forget support for x64 so that it can finally get a Retroarch core.


Specifically a switch one. that way ps2 emulation on the switch becomes viable
...what? stop looking at me stupid, if the switch can emulate GCN it can definitely emulate PS2


----------



## subcon959 (May 8, 2020)

Tomobobo said:


> Dang I thought it might finally fix black sky in burnout 3 cause this has been an issue forever but no.


This was the only reason I clicked. It's so disappointing not to have a fix after 4 years.


----------



## Deleted User (May 8, 2020)

i can't check rn, are the missing graphics in burnout dominator fixed or nah? i can't run it in software mode because my cpu is too weak, and i'd rather play at 1080p rather than 480p


----------



## wurstpistole (May 8, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> Dude it's intel hd and a 1.04 4 core ghz cpu, this thing aint runnin ps2 anytime soon


"new laptop"


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 8, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> I love this emulator because I can preserve my PS2 for much longer... also the games play in HD once you mess with the settings. It's such a pain to use Winhip and connect the IDE adapter to the IDE HDD this is much better I havent really dabbled in playing the games via SMB



People still do this? Just get an IDE TO SATA adapter to use SATA drives and SD cards.


----------



## DuoForce (May 8, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> Dude it's intel hd and a 1.04 4 core ghz cpu, this thing aint runnin ps2 anytime soon


I highly doubt that's a new laptop


----------



## Deleted User (May 8, 2020)

wurstpistole said:


> "new laptop"





DuoForce said:


> I highly doubt that's a new laptop


the market is flooded with "new" laptops/tablets that are equipped with an intel atom, i'd say 2016 at the oldest is still relatively "new"


----------



## AkiraKurusu (May 8, 2020)

I have no idea how to "rip" games from my old PS2 collection...I doubt it's as easy as dumping 3DS games to .cia, since the New 3DS XL uses modern microSD cards; the PS2 has memory cards (not sure how to copy save data from them, either) and...as far as I know, only memory cards.


----------



## Deleted User (May 8, 2020)

AkiraKurusu said:


> I have no idea how to "rip" games from my old PS2 collection...I doubt it's as easy as dumping 3DS games to .cia, since the New 3DS XL uses modern microSD cards; the PS2 has memory cards (not sure how to copy save data from them, either) and...as far as I know, only memory cards.


it's actually easier, literally just get a clone software for CDs/DVDs

as for memory cards there exist usb adapters, and an adapter for the ps3 that lets you back stuff up.


----------



## altorn (May 8, 2020)

i remember experimenting on KH2 performance with pcsx2 1.0 and actually finishing the game 8 years ago.


----------



## CrossOut (May 8, 2020)

It would be great if I could run the Ratchet and clank games without texture problems. I notice that in Ratchet Gladiator that the level textures disappear when I pause the game and enter back into the level. Also id need to upgrade my terrible amd 4300 cpu, I have to use the speed hack options to get most of the more hardware intensive games to run. I will try this new version and see what happens, so fingers crossed.

On a brighter note, I am gald that this is getting more updates.


----------



## MetoMeto (May 8, 2020)

Your posts are the best.

Emulation seems faster and smoother now on my old PC.


----------



## Deleted User (May 8, 2020)

if only i didin't have a s****y laptop


----------



## raxadian (May 8, 2020)

Nice but my PS2 still works so maybe I will try when I finally get a new PC.


----------



## MetoMeto (May 8, 2020)

Can someone share settings with best performance with me for
tomb raider aod and 
ape escape 3? 

Please


----------



## CrossOut (May 8, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> Can someone share settings with best performance with me for
> tomb raider aod and
> ape escape 3?
> 
> Please


I can be hard to say. It depends or your computer. but a quick summation is If you have a better cpu then my amd 4300(haha) and a good graphics card like a gtx 960 you can leave the settings as they are by defalut and you will most likely get great results. What are you computers specs? If they are really good you can go into the vidoe settings and put the resolution up to 1980x1080 which is full hd. You can also enable texture filters and anti aliasing. A good computer means you will not need speed hacks which is really helpful in terms of framerates I think?


----------



## Ferris1000 (May 8, 2020)

I don’t trust the new version 1.6 because my anti virus warned me that it’s malicious and it could include a rat tool called BEAST which opens a backdoor to your PC and give unknown people remote access to your PC without given permission so be careful guys.

The Version 1.4 was clean and didn’t contained any malicious code but I’m not sure about Version 1.6.

Since a while a lot of software contains RAT tools or installs hidden VMs with mining software.


----------



## Deleted User (May 8, 2020)

Ferris1000 said:


> I don’t trust the new version 1.6 because my anti virus warned me that it’s malicious and it could include a rat tool called BEAST which opens a backdoor to your PC and give unknown people remote access to your PC without given permission so be careful guys.
> 
> The Version 1.4 was clean and didn’t contained any malicious code but I’m not sure about Version 1.6.
> 
> Since a while a lot of software contains RAT tools or installs hidden VMs with mining software.


???
https://www.virustotal.com/gui/file/f3401d6f74a4306797d9aab298d58c3b3898eb563495c463993f378c9f4801cb


----------



## NoNAND (May 8, 2020)

x65943 said:


> You got a weird operating system or just a really old PC?
> 
> It's a very old emulator


My laptop runs it very well.
I hope this fixes the glitching issues with SMT nocturne


----------



## CrossOut (May 8, 2020)

Ferris1000 said:


> I don’t trust the new version 1.6 because my anti virus warned me that it’s malicious and it could include a rat tool called BEAST which opens a backdoor to your PC and give unknown people remote access to your PC without given permission so be careful guys.
> 
> The Version 1.4 was clean and didn’t contained any malicious code but I’m not sure about Version 1.6.
> 
> Since a while a lot of software contains RAT tools or installs hidden VMs with mining software.


This is called a false postive and it happens to me with cheat engine. The download is safe.


----------



## MetoMeto (May 8, 2020)

CrossOut said:


> I can be hard to say. It depends or your computer. but a quick summation is If you have a better cpu then my amd 4300(haha) and a good graphics card like a gtx 960 you can leave the settings as they are by defalut and you will most likely get great results. What are you computers specs? If they are really good you can go into the vidoe settings and put the resolution up to 1980x1080 which is full hd. You can also enable texture filters and anti aliasing. A good computer means you will not need speed hacks which is really helpful in terms of framerates I think?


I just want general performance settings regardless of pc, cause i dont know what options can i tweak and where to lover everything down as much as i can and if i want i can increase to the point where my PC can handle it but still run smoothly. that's the general idea.

as for resolution i'm happy with native really, and 720p is maximum i can go (and don't see reason to go beyond) 'cause my monitor is older also, so...yeah.

As for specs....

Windows 7 64bit
*RAM*: *8GB* Single-Channel DDR3 @ 798MHz (11-11-11-28)
*CPU*: Intel Core i5 3470 @ *3.20GHz*
*GPU*: Saphire Radeon *1GB* HD 6770 *GDDR5*

So if you can at least point me to *general* settings *for best performance*, and tell me *what option* to tweak and what affect them the most, i'd be happy metroid ^^


----------



## 64bitmodels (May 8, 2020)

bigfatToni said:


> if only i didin't have a s****y laptop


shitty laptop gang


----------



## CrakrHakr666 (May 8, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> Processor    Intel(R) Atom(TM) x5-E8000  CPU @ 1.04GHz, 1041 Mhz, 4 Core(s), 4 Logical Processor(s)



I run this emu on a GPD Win 2. Core m3 dual core. Sure, I can only play it with an internal render of 1x, but that is fine.

 I can try it on my GPD Win 1, but I replaced windows with linux on that one.


----------



## Jayro (May 8, 2020)

MushGuy said:


> Don't forget support for x64 so that it can finally get a Retroarch core.


If it's not even x64, why are they still wasting their time with the 32-bit version? That's probably holding back the performance by a shitload. Not to mention it's probably not even multi-threaded. It sure doesn't seem like it is, anyway.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 8, 2020)

Jayro said:


> If it's not even x64, why are they still wasting their time with the 32-bit version? That's probably holding back the performance by a shitload. Not to mention it's probably not even multi-threaded. It sure doesn't seem like it is, anyway.


Because it doesn't boost performance "a shitload" at all, according to the devs. The performance boost would be minimal at best and not worth the effort of completely restructuring the way the emulator was coded to give it more than a bare minimum boost. 

Also, it does use multithreading, it'll use up to 3 cores with MTVU.


----------



## CrakrHakr666 (May 8, 2020)

Well, running on the GPD Win 1 under linux was a bust. 
64-bit x86 Intel Atom x7 Z8750 (1.60 GHz/2.56 GHz max)

Only got about 50% speed.


----------



## DuoForce (May 8, 2020)

LiveLatios said:


> the market is flooded with "new" laptops/tablets that are equipped with an intel atom, i'd say 2016 at the oldest is still relatively "new"


Hahahahahahha 2016 is not new


----------



## Wooshy (May 8, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> new laptop, crappy specs


I agree with the point that even new laptops have crappy specs, its like they dont try anymore to give out decent things as long as the form is nice


----------



## CrossOut (May 8, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> I just want general performance settings regardless of pc, cause i dont know what options can i tweak and where to lover everything down as much as i can and if i want i can increase to the point where my PC can handle it but still run smoothly. that's the general idea.
> 
> as for resolution i'm happy with native really, and 720p is maximum i can go (and don't see reason to go beyond) 'cause my monitor is older also, so...yeah.
> 
> ...


With your hardware in mind, you will have a bit better setting than me i think, Your graphics card may be an issue to run certain games as it is an older card but your have a good i5 cpu so you can twaek a few this to get your games running in HD. First thing is to go into the vido setting and set these options, 

Renderer direct3d11
Adapter: your graphics card
interlacing: automatic
texture filtering: Bilinear ps2
Indernal resolution: 2x 
anisotrophic filtering: 4x
crc hack level: default
date accuracy: fast
blend accuracy: basic

Sound settings
Aspect ratio: widescreen

custom window size: 1280x720
hw hacks: unless you play certian games you do not need to mess with this from what I understand, so do not use it.

Emulation Settings:

Speedhacks
tick the box that says mtvu. Since you have 4 cores this will help a lot. Now these speed hacks is where things come into play in terms of getting your games running. For me since i have a weaker cpu i need it set higher to beable to run a fair amout of games a constant framerate. You however can get away with a bit less because of you good cpu. So with the setting above run the game you want and mess with these setting  and see what framerates you get. You may need to have the ee cyclerate at 130% and the ee cycle skipping at minus 1 like i do? Again play around with all these setting and see what you can get.

custom window size: 1280x720
hw hacks: unless you play certian games you do not need to mess with this from what I understand, so do not use it.


----------



## Deleted User (May 8, 2020)

DuoForce said:


> Hahahahahahha 2016 is not new


why do you think i put "new" in quotation marks, also these things are still freshly sold factory new, acer, asus and HP are the 3 biggest culprits for selling these trashtops


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 8, 2020)

Man I never even knew 1.5.0 came out! 
I'VE BEEN ON UPDATE 1.4.0 FOR MONTHS ;O;


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 8, 2020)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Man I never even knew 1.5.0 came out!
> I'VE BEEN ON UPDATE 1.4.0 FOR MONTHS ;O;



No, they never released 1.5.0. They skip it to 1.6.0. So you didn't missed at all.


----------



## SpiffyJUNIOR (May 8, 2020)

my fuckin i5-6500 struggled to run this emulator


----------



## CrossOut (May 9, 2020)

SpiffyJUNIOR said:


> my fuckin i5-6500 struggled to run this emulator


 Did you try messing with the speed hacks? Messing with the sliders can help you with some if not most games. Do you have a good graphics card and ram? Though ram is not really a problem. I have read that it is your cpu that matters the most, followed by a decent graphics card.


----------



## MetoMeto (May 9, 2020)

CrossOut said:


> With your hardware in mind, you will have a bit better setting than me i think, Your graphics card may be an issue to run certain games as it is an older card but your have a good i5 cpu so you can twaek a few this to get your games running in HD. First thing is to go into the vido setting and set these options,
> 
> Renderer direct3d11
> Adapter: your graphics card
> ...


Thanks a lot, ill try those settings! 

Yeah i play on upgrading GPU but i still need to see an optimal one for money though...


----------



## CrossOut (May 9, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> Thanks a lot, ill try those settings!
> 
> Yeah i play on upgrading GPU but i still need to see an optimal one for money though...


Aye thats were its tough,getting the right card for a good price. a good card is around 250 to 300 or pounds where im from on amazon. Maybe you can get a gtx 1060 or for cheaper and with the same specs? You can go the amd route for a graphics card as well. I need to upgrade my cpu and ill try and get a Ryzen 7 if its on sale when I can afford it.


----------



## MetoMeto (May 9, 2020)

CrossOut said:


> Aye thats were it tough,getting the right card for a good price. a good card is around 250 to 300 or pounds where on amazon. Maybe you can get a gtx 1060 or for cheaper and with the same specs? You can go the amd route for a graphics card as well. I need to upgrade my cpu and ill try and get a Ryzen 7 if its on sale when I can afford it.


haha thats EXACTLY the card im planing to get  Are you a wizard? 

Anyway, im done with AMD cards. For years i have ATI cards. im also sick of their support and software. I believe Nvidia is far superior for gaming in general! 

Funny story: My only reason for buying ATI and being ati fan is because i was actually big Nintendo fanboy (not one of those fanboys) and i saw, back in the days, "ATI" sticker on Nintendo GameCube and since Gamecube was the best system at the time and since i loved nintendo so much i thought ATI is the best card in the world. So...yeah... but i later realised NVidia is actually better.

Im guessing CPU's are not that important for gaming as GPU in terms of graphics. You just need calculation power of CPU and AMD or INTEL are botg great options! But considering AMD are a lot cheaper and on same level as INTEL these days i guess that woyuld be logical conclusion imho.

I only got intel cause i got it used and dirt cheap, and i actually like intel for whatever reason, but i should perhaps change that mindset of mine tbh. But yeah, the main reason for intel for me was price of used hardware.


----------



## sj33 (May 9, 2020)

Baffled by some posts here. My spare non-gaming laptop with an Intel i5-4300M and onboard Intel HD 4600 graphics runs this fine. It's not very demanding.


----------



## MetoMeto (May 9, 2020)

sj33 said:


> Baffled by some posts here. My spare non-gaming laptop with an Intel i5-4300M and onboard Intel HD 4600 graphics runs this fine. It's not very demanding.


its more than just individual parts, its how they work as a whole and how cache and lateny are. Its those small quirks that make the difference imo. But yeahj, i thought i have bad PC here and i still run PS2 emu fine... Also its about OS i guess. Many factors determin the speed.


But also, perhaps those people dont know how to set it up. You can have the best PC but if your emulator has bad settings it will run like a crap. Its all about fine tuning imo.


----------



## CrossOut (May 9, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> haha thats EXACTLY the card im planing to get  Are you a wizard?
> 
> Anyway, im done with AMD cards. For years i have ATI cards. im also sick of their support and software. I believe Nvidia is far superior for gaming in general!
> 
> ...



Intel seems to have the better stability overall, thought they do garner a slight increase in price, it is well worth it if you can afford it. In terms of emulating the PS2 it is your cpu that matters the most and it is best emulated on a dual core cpu. So if you can get a good dual core cpu for a modest price it is well woth it. Then all you need is a gtx 960,980 ect and id say at least 4 gigabites of ram at minimum,possibly 2 as ram seems to matter least in terms of ps2 emulation. Of course you will want at least 2 gigbytes or ram and no less.

From my understanding if you had a much better cpu and a lower end graphics card you should be able to emulate a fair few games and not the more intense ones like The Ratchet and Clank series which from what I see needs a higher grade cpu to run it well. An example, My amd 4300 fx has to use some speed hacks to get the Ratchet games to run at its proper frmae rate where as if I had a much better cpu it can run really well without much effort.

In terms of gaming on PC your cpu and graphics card do matter in most cases. For example you want to at least be able to meet the minimum requerments for your games to run properly. You can always lower settings to help with this so that is a plus. Getting it used is a great idea as long as the components have not been used much id go for it.


----------



## xatzimi (May 10, 2020)

Can it run Ace Combat yet?


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (May 10, 2020)

For those arguing about what hardware is needed to run this emulator... It's also a factor what game your trying to play. Just as an example my old Core 2 Duo could pull off 60 FPS in Dragon Quest VIII but would absolutely chug in Grand Turismo 4 or 5 unplayable. Other games where hit or miss.


----------



## MetoMeto (May 10, 2020)

CrossOut said:


> Intel seems to have the better stability overall, thought they do garner a slight increase in price, it is well worth it if you can afford it. In terms of emulating the PS2 it is your cpu that matters the most and it is best emulated on a dual core cpu. So if you can get a good dual core cpu for a modest price it is well woth it. Then all you need is a gtx 960,980 ect and id say at least 4 gigabites of ram at minimum,possibly 2 as ram seems to matter least in terms of ps2 emulation. Of course you will want at least 2 gigbytes or ram and no less.
> 
> From my understanding if you had a much better cpu and a lower end graphics card you should be able to emulate a fair few games and not the more intense ones like The Ratchet and Clank series which from what I see needs a higher grade cpu to run it well. An example, My amd 4300 fx has to use some speed hacks to get the Ratchet games to run at its proper frmae rate where as if I had a much better cpu it can run really well without much effort.
> 
> In terms of gaming on PC your cpu and graphics card do matter in most cases. For example you want to at least be able to meet the minimum requerments for your games to run properly. You can always lower settings to help with this so that is a plus. Getting it used is a great idea as long as the components have not been used much id go for it.


Tell that to Shadow of Colossus haha that game need a good CPU than!


----------



## bhosada (May 10, 2020)

Do I dare to even try with an i5-3320M and HD 4000


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (May 11, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> yeah i know it's weak


My 10th gen Intel i5 Mobile chip with UHD graphics can run Minecraft withe shaders at 1080p 30fps. The fuck you mean it can't emulate a console from 2000?


----------



## 64bitmodels (May 11, 2020)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> My 10th gen Intel i5 Mobile chip with UHD graphics can run Minecraft withe shaders at 1080p 30fps. The fuck you mean it can't emulate a console from 2000?


i think youre forgetting its an intel atom i have, not an i5


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (May 12, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> new laptop, crappy specs


Laptops that can run PCSX2 reasonably are very very very -- very very -- very very expensive.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 6, 2020)

https://pcsx2.net/294-1-6-0-what-s-new.html
The team released a new blog entry. This is about the changes in the latest stable release.


----------

